# New Defy advanced 0 what does it take to make ride sense work?



## jackmen (Jul 24, 2007)

*Defy adv. 0 what makes ride sense work?*

I am just receiving a new 2014 Giant Defy Advanced 0 and It comes with ride sense. I didn't get it with the stock wheels and am getting it without any wheels, (getting my own CARBON CLINCHERS). Does this require a magnet to work or maybe two magnets on wheel spoke and and Pedal arm?

The bikes on its way to me so I'm asking what I will need to make it work. Also will the ride sense transmit to my Garmin 500 ? Would be nice if it would.


----------



## Hoologan (Oct 23, 2014)

It requires said magnets and is compatible with anything that will support ANT+ (including the 500).

I'm waiting for my Advanced 2 and I had the same questions as you. Google answered them right away.


----------



## ljvb (Dec 10, 2014)

I just picked up an Advanced Pro 0 (2015) with Ridesense. It is exactly the same as any other ant+ sensor for speed/cadence, just built into the frame. It still requires a magnet on the wheel and crank arm.. The parts come in a box with the bike (your bike store will probably be able to help), and have a number of mounting options for the magnets. You should be fine.


----------

